# Hungarian stand off



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I love it when they're having a stand off, waiting for the right moment to attack.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love it!! My little Pacsirta LOVES the Hungarian stand-off  Here are some of mine, if I may 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWhU320dB4Y The video is poor quality, but couldn't resist


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

They are too funny!! I love the end with the sirens! Standing side by side


----------

